# Tub Surround Removal Question



## Chips

I want to remove my tub surround on my 2002 25FB to replace the tub. The tub surround is held on to the wall with SEVERAL white plastic PLUGS. How do I remove the plugs so as to not damage the tub surround or the wall behind the surround? I also want to buy some new plugs to replace the surround once I install the new tub and was wandering how to attach them? ANY ADVISE WELCOMED.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chips,

The plugs are actually an expansion fastener. There is an outer ribbed plastic coller with the head, and then an inner plastic expansion pin. When they are installed, the pin is sticking out from the head of the collar. A hole is drilled (just big enough for the collar), the unit is inserted, and then the pin hammered in. As the pin is pushed in, it spreads the collar inside the wall and secures the wall and surround, much like a pop-rivet would do.

To remove, the tip of a sharp pocket knife can be worked just far enough in between the collar and the pin to work the pin out a little ways. It may take a few tries, but once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. Now, with the end of the pin sticking out a bit, you will be able to grab it with a pair of pliers and pull the pin all the way out. Once it is out, you can pry the collar slightly away from the surround and pull it out as well.

Needless to say, the fasteners will not be reusable. I found replacements at the local True Value, but most any hardware store should have them. I could not find any with the plastic pin. The ones I got are a plastic (nylon) surround and a steel pin (a nail actually). So far they have worked very well, and I have seen no signs of rusting from the pins.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chips

Thanks Doug for the quick reply.

Your explanation is a very detailed explanation.

I thank you for all your help.

Chips


----------



## Chips

Another question Doug!

Do you think the following would be a good way to remove the plastic pin from the collar?

Drill a little hole in the center of the pin; then insert a screw into the hole so that the screw grabs into the pin; grab the screw with pliers and pull out the pin.

What do you think?


----------



## 2500Ram

Chips said:


> Another question Doug!
> 
> Do you think the following would be a good way to remove the plastic pin from the collar?
> 
> Drill a little hole in the center of the pin; then insert a screw into the hole so that the screw grabs into the pin; grab the screw with pliers and pull out the pin.
> 
> What do you think?
> [snapback]77948[/snapback]​


I'm not Doug but I'd vote no on that. You could drill too much width wise and have a hard time getting the pieces out. They are not that hard to remove just use a pocket knife or screwdriver to get it started and then you can use the pliers to remove.

Bill.

On edit when I was working in the fastener business these were called Christmas tree plugs you can also find them at most auto parts stores.


----------



## Chips

Bill

Thanks for your imput.

Chips


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chips said:


> Another question Doug!
> 
> Do you think the following would be a good way to remove the plastic pin from the collar?
> 
> Drill a little hole in the center of the pin; then insert a screw into the hole so that the screw grabs into the pin; grab the screw with pliers and pull out the pin.
> 
> What do you think?
> [snapback]77948[/snapback]​


I agree with Bill, but not for the same reason (although his is valid!).
My first thought was that the pin would be likely to spin in the collar, and you would have a hard time drilling into it, or screwing.

As I said before, they are not that difficult to remove the way I outlined.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

You can always just drill out the center pin. Then pull out the rest, very easy to do. This also would prevent you from scratching the surround with a knife or screw driver.


----------



## Thor

Chips said:


> I want to remove my tub surround on my 2002 25FB to replace the tub. The tub surround is held on to the wall with SEVERAL white plastic PLUGS. How do I remove the plugs so as to not damage the tub surround or the wall behind the surround? I also want to buy some new plugs to replace the surround once I install the new tub and was wandering how to attach them? ANY ADVISE WELCOMED.
> [snapback]77921[/snapback]​


Chips

Sounds like you have some great mod plan going on hear. Please post some pics when you are done.

Thor


----------



## Chips

To answer you Thor, I'm still in the planning stages. I want to replace my Step- Tub with a full tub. I lifted a digital camera up by the drain from under the trailer once I removed part of the underbelly. I took various pictures of the underside of the step tub because I couldn't see in there with my eyes. Once I enlarged the pictures on my computer, I could see that there wasn't any obstructions under the step-tub, only lots of extra space. Therefore, my goal is to order a full tub and replace the step-tub with it. I'll have to wait for warmer weather in April before I do this mod. I'll post pictures then.


----------



## Thor

Chips said:


> To answer you Thor, I'm still in the planning stages. I want to replace my Step- Tub with a full tub. I lifted a digital camera up by the drain from under the trailer once I removed part of the underbelly. I took various pictures of the underside of the step tub because I couldn't see in there with my eyes. Once I enlarged the pictures on my computer, I could see that there wasn't any obstructions under the step-tub, only lots of extra space. Therefore, my goal is to order a full tub and replace the step-tub with it. I'll have to wait for warmer weather in April before I do this mod. I'll post pictures then.
> [snapback]77999[/snapback]​


Now that is some serious modding









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Good luck on your mod
Take pics as you are doing it so we can see

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Good luck on your mod
> Take pics as you are doing it so we can see
> 
> Don
> [snapback]78030[/snapback]​


I was thinking of this myself....that darn step tub is a waste of space.

I'm gonna do that when the warranty is out, then maybe I can actually enjoy a shower in there







Even the kids think it is stupid.

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat

Does the surround come out pretty easy once the pins are pulled? I have been thinking about removing it but for a different reason. I would like to fill the two interior walls with expandable foam so that they are a little more solid. The only way I can think to do it is to go in on the tub side drill a series of holes, inject the foam and reinstall the surround. Do you guy's think it would be worth while and make the walls less shakey? kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you are thinking of changing the step tub, make sure the void under the tub does not have plumbing or wiring in the way of putting a flat tub in. It would be nicer to get further away from the cold drip while you lather up.

Interesting question Kirk, but a lot of work I would think. Its that wobbly?

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

aplvlykat said:


> Do you guy's think it would be worth while and make the walls less shakey?


Kirk,

I have never noticed our walls as being anything but solid and secure. Maybe you could elaborate on what you mean by 'shakey'?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat

On the interior walls to the bathroom they flex. When you push against the walls that the mirror and bathroom door is mounted in the wood on the wall bends, they are not very solid. Is it mine or is this the way they all are? I don't want to hijack this thread so I will keep it short but I did want to know if anyone and how easy it was to remove the surround. Kirk


----------



## Moosegut

aplvlykat said:


> On the interior walls to the bathroom they flex. When you push against the walls that the mirror and bathroom door is mounted in the wood on the wall bends, they are not very solid. Is it mine or is this the way they all are? I don't want to hijack this thread so I will keep it short but I did want to know if anyone and how easy it was to remove the surround. Kirk
> [snapback]78072[/snapback]​


Kirk,

It seems to be standard practice in the industry for interior walls. I opened the bulkhead up at the end of the bunk in my old TT and the only thing you could call studs was at the side of the bunk, fully 30 inches apart (and they were only 1 x 3. There was nothing but paneling on either side. The Outback is pretty much the same. I did find one stud in the middle of the outside wall of the bathroom (adjacent to the slide) but that was about 20 inches from either end. The wall on the side of the large wardrobe has no studs - press on the wall and it flexes. The coat hooks are only screwed into paneling.

So, to get back to the main topic of the thread







be very careful when taking anything out of or off the walls. I took the mirror off the wall and the paneling flexed so much I had to hold it back with my other hand.

Scott


----------

